

The Transcript of Sandra Bland's Arrest Is as Revealing as the Video - pessimizer
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/sandra-bland-arrest-transcript_55b03a88e4b0a9b94853b1f1

======
paulhauggis
"He tells Bland, a Black Lives Matter activist, she's under arrest before she
has even left her car, shouts at her for moving after ordering her to move,
refuses to answer questions about why she's being arrested and, out of the
camera's view, apparently slams her to the ground."

The officer in this video was doing his job. He asked her politely to exit the
vehicle and she refused. His life is in possible danger constantly. She could
have a weapon or might harm him. He doesn't know. So when people give him
attitude, he needs to control the situation or it could mean the end of his
life.

He didn't even use lethal force nor excessive force..yet people are still
protesting.

Being a "black lives matters" activist has nothing to do with the incident or
the story, so why mention it other than to garner support for this biased
article?

"No, you don’t have the right. No, you don't have the right."

He does have the right. He's an officer.

It's these sorts of articles that will only make it so more innocent people
get hurt. We can already see the results of the many protests: police officers
are afraid to do their jobs and crime has jumped in cities like Chicago,
Ferguson, and Atlanta.

It's sad that the outcome was a women committing suicide but the officer did
nothing wrong. From the transcript, it sounds like she already has issues and
wanted to make this into more of an issue.

Everyone wants to make this into something racial, but it has more to do with
the shitty behavior of people like Bland. I'm not black and have been stopped
plenty of times by police officers. I was actually stopped for this exact
thing (failure to use a turn signal). Guess what? I complied with the officer
and didn't act like a complete asshole and the officer let me go.

It's amazing how well your life will go when you act like an adult instead of
an insolent child.

~~~
DanBC
> Guess what? I complied with the officer and didn't act like a complete
> asshole and the officer let me go.

"Guess what? I was white, so he let me go".

